# Greenies---check my receipe!



## Christianbeauty (Jun 5, 2009)

I love woodsy/ masculine scents when it comes to getting clean. So I made 1 lb of soap last night that my girlfriend and I really love.

The scent smells soo good.

1 cup Water
1 tsp of powdered Chlorophyll
1/2 cup coconut oil 
Blends Patchouli/ Tangerine/ Cedarwood EO's
Pressed Spearmint leaves at bottom of mold, then poured in my soap. Makes it look like Grass stalks

It smells yummy and very creamy.

See my pictures of it. I am not the greatest at taking my soap pics yet, but hey I am a newbie sooo!! lol You can click on the pic to view the album I have started today.


----------



## carolynp (Jun 6, 2009)

*opinion*

Interesting ..... What  M&P base did you use?


----------



## Christianbeauty (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: opinion*



			
				carolynp said:
			
		

> Interesting ..... What  M&P base did you use?



Some crap that doesn't lather very well...I cant think of the name. I just made all this soap only to find out that it does not work too well. I thought adding the water would help, but I got this from Micheal's craft store----so BLAH 

I just ordered Goat's milk base from WSP and hoping the rave reviews are true.


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: opinion*



			
				Christianbeauty said:
			
		

> carolynp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, at least it is PRETTY!

I have had several people here tell me NOT to add water to MP, even though some recipes call for it.  Some have said adding a bit of glycerin can help with suds, but I haven't tried that.  The craft stores bases are really only good for looks, I have found.  The glycerin and goat milk from WSP do lather much better.  I just tried them myself this week.  Happy with results.

There are some very knowledgeable people here... I'm not really one of them, unfortunately!!  Most of my successes are trial and error, and I forget to write down what I have done to achieve the results  

When you get your new bases, you might try again, because this soap looks really cool!  What type of mold did you use?


----------



## Christianbeauty (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: opinion*

I am big on recycling and I used a mold that came in one of my cookie boxes.
It was a very thin plastic--only to be used once and that is why I figured I would get as much use out of this plastic as possible.

IT was a log shape with dip ridges to hold individual cookies!!! lol So I said wow the soap would look great in this mold...and thus voila!

Thanks for the info. I am excited about the new bases that I ordered from WSP. I cannot wait to try it out before I go on vacation.
I would agree that store bought bases are just for the looks---might as well be called cologne bars as opposed to soap bars.

I have tried adding gylcerin to the gylcerin soap base that I bought and they didn't work either...water is a bad idea I gather. 

Oh well, back to the chopping block!!! lol


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 7, 2009)

> I am big on recycling and I used a mold that came in one of my cookie boxes.
> It was a very thin plastic--only to be used once and that is why I figured I would get as much use out of this plastic as possible.



Great idea!


Hey, I had posted a problelm I had with the goat milk base, and it is elsewhere on the forum here.  You may want to read it before you work with your goat milk soap.  Just FYI... I received some helpful tips.  Apparently goats milk is difficult to unmold and I wish I had known that before I started working with it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

I really like the shade of green you got and I think the soap looks great.


----------

